
Show HN: Bookmarks manager – Fastbmk.com - fastbmk
http://fastbmk.com/
======
fastbmk
Hello all! We built Fastbmk.com as a fast, lightweight and reliable
bookmarking service. You can create bookmarks with tags and notes. List
bookmarks by tag. Search bookmarks. Import and export bookmarks.

Browser addon is available for Firefox and Chrome. Using addon, you can create
bookmark and check if the current page is already bookmarked.

We intentionally used a minimal set of web technologies to create a tool for
everyday use, which doesn't waste resources of client's computer.

Minimalistic design Low CPU/Memory usage Quick server responses

We already use the service on a daily basis and it works just fine. So we
invite you to try it too :) Currently the service is more like a minimum
viable product. A lot of features are planned to be implemented in the future.

So your opinion, questions, suggestions and ideas are greatly appreciated :)

------
mtmail
Use http => https redirects and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Strict_Transport_Security](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Strict_Transport_Security)
headers to make sure browsers always go to the https version.

~~~
fastbmk
You can use HTTPS version if you want to -
[https://fastbmk.com/](https://fastbmk.com/)

Some users still prefer HTTP, cause it is faster :)

~~~
mtmail
Not when submitting passwords in a login field.

~~~
fastbmk
It's your choice. You can use http or https. You are not forced to use https
if you prefer http.

~~~
mtmail
Good to see you've read my suggestion. The other -repeated- suggestion is not
to submit the same every day on hackernews.

~~~
fastbmk
So have you tried the service? :)

